# RIP Dr Jim Marshall



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Passed away today aged 88 

The Godfather of rock amplification, may you rest in peace, always at 11.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I bet this post gets plenty of feedback.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

R.I.P.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/jim-marshall-dies-aged-88-538243


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Read about this yesterday on Guitar World. Sad, sad day indeed.

Rest in peace Guv'nor and thanks for saving me from a world of crap music :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

RIP.

One of the most significant people in the development of modern music.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Who???


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mr cooper said:


> Who???


seriously?

linky

without this man music wouldnt be what it is today (in any genre, not just rock). fact.

RIP Jim


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

words are difficult to describe just what this man has contributed to the world of music, you could and would sure say there will be some documents or life history of how this man's AMPS made the music sound so incredible 

Hendrix
Clapton
Page

who shaped the sounds back in the 60's for those who followed like ( Slash, Sixx ,Mustaine)

sounds all came from Marshall AMPS, Leo Fender, Les Paul, Seth Lover all greats from the world of music......

Its a sad day and great loss... RIP Jim:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see some other folks aware of how important Jim was in shaping the sound of rock. 

Surely there will a mega tribute concert or two.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

123quackers said:


> words are difficult to describe just what this man has contributed to the world of music, *you could and would sure say there will be some documents or life history of how this man's AMPS made the music sound so incredible *
> 
> Hendrix
> Clapton
> ...


There already is a book, been out a few years. I have a copy which I was lucky enough to have signed by the great man himself. I met him on one of the Marshall roadshows, where his amps were demonstrated by a collection of musicians. He was so humble, yet so willing to talk about his passion. He looked frail back then (mid 2000's), but you could still see the glint in his eye when he was waxing lyrical about music.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I met him a few years ago, was a REALLY nice guy. RIP to a total legend.


----------

